# Pouring long pavers



## EarlVorhees (Nov 13, 2017)

First time doing concrete and a client wants me to pour some long pavers, maybe 2' x 10'. I've watched a bunch of videos and think I have it down, not too complicated, but I've seen images of long pavers without joints. I thought at a certain length you had to put a joint in to prevent cracking. Is there a rule of thumb or a formula for how big a surface area is before it needs a joint?


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

What are they to be used for? When I think of "pavers", I'm thinking precast walkway pieces set on a sand base.


----------



## EarlVorhees (Nov 13, 2017)

Fishindude said:


> What are they to be used for? When I think of "pavers", I'm thinking precast walkway pieces set on a sand base.


Walkway through the yard. 4" thick.


----------

